# New Gamimg Rig 2012 Help needed - Around Rs. 1.5 Lakhs



## Error404 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello Digit World!  This is my first post in the digit forum. So hello people, my name is Bharath. Am living in Chennai. So am gonna assemble a PC around next month. Following are the configuration which I have been set for now:


*Asus MotherBoard - CROSSHAIR-V FORMULA [Rs.16,295]*
Asus MotherBoard - CROSSHAIR-V FORMULA - www.deltapage.com

*AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX 8150 Processor [Rs.12,190]*
*www.flipkart.com/amd-3-6-ghz-am3-fx-8150-processor/p/itmd54hr8g2uncur
pid=PSRD54HRVYDUSQZN&ref=dc856034-55a4-49eb-8898-6b561ddbad4a

*Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz [Rs.1,850 x2 = Rs.5,550]*
Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600MHz - www.deltapage.com

*Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD SATA (2000 GB) 7200 RPM [Rs.6,875]*
Seagate 1 TB SATA Desktop 3.5" Internal HDD (1000 GB) - www.deltapage.com

*Asus Xonar D2X 7.1 Sound Card [Rs.9,775]*
Theitdepot - Asus Xonar D2X 7.1 Sound Card

*Asus ATi Radeon HD7970 - 3GB DDR5 : HD7970-3GD5 [Rs.34,825]*
Asus ATi Radeon HD7970 - 3GB DDR5 : HD7970-3GD5 - www.deltapage.com

*Asus Internal SATA Blu-ray Writer - BW-12B1ST [Rs.8,175]*
Asus Internal SATA Blu-ray Writer - BW-12B1ST - www.deltapage.com

*Cooler Master PSU(SMPS) Silent Pro Gold 1200W [Rs.17,485]*
Cooler Master PSU(SMPS) Silent Pro Gold 1200W - www.deltapage.com

*Logitech® Speaker System Z623 (THX / 2.1) : 980-000403 [Rs.7,970.00]*
Logitech® Speaker System Z623 (THX / 2.1) : 980-000403 - www.deltapage.com

*Razer™ Cyclosa keyboard + Abyssus Mouse Bundle [Rs.2,150]*
*www.deltapage.com/products/Razer%C2%99-Cyclosa-keyboard-%252b-Abyssus-Mouse-Bundle.html

*LG 22" LED Monitor : E2260V [Rs.8,675]*
LG 22" LED Monitor : E2260V - www.deltapage.com

*Transcend USB Card Reader P8 [Rs.680]*
Transcend USB Card Reader P8 - www.deltapage.com

*Sedna Internal 7 Port USB 3.0 Hub (SE-USB3-IHUB-307i) [Rs.2655]*
Theitdepot - Sedna Internal 7 Port USB 3.0 Hub (SE-USB3-IHUB-307i)

*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate [64 Bit / 32 Bit - Includes Both DVD] - Full Pack [Rs.10,750]*
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate [64 Bit / 32 Bit - Includes Both DVD] - Full Pack - www.deltapage.com

*Belkin 8 Out Surge Protector [Rs.785]*
Belkin 8 Out Surge Protector - www.deltapage.com

*Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW) [Rs.4,595]*
Theitdepot - Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW)

*Razer Carcharias Headset [Rs.4,925]*
Razer Carcharias Headset | Headset | Flipkart.com

*TOTAL: Rs.1,54,355*

So I have a few questions to ask before I go ahead with this configuration.

*First up is with the processor,* I had the AMD FX-8150 in my mind but after seeing a lot of benchmarks *(source: AnandTech Bench)* the i5-2500K and the i7 series and the next generation Ivy Bridge seems to outperform it easily. Basically I guess applications and games have note been well optimized for eight cores. My needs are hardcore gaming(playing in ultra high settings),video editing and encoding (x264 codec,mkv files..etc),heavy multi-tasking (Photoshop,after effects,cuebase,FL Studio,minimizing the games when needed...and you know, all those stuffs. So what processor do you think will satisfy my needs?. Do you think that in the near future applications and games will be well optimized for the 8-core FX-8150 and its worth investing now?

*Secondly,* Is the 1600MHz RAM good enough?.. There are many RAMs coming out these days with 2666MHz like the Kingston HyperX, G.Skill series...etc. Does more frequency mean better and speedy processing of data within the RAM? Or is my current RAM configuration good enough?

*Thirdly,* I heard that there will be a *core i9* processor coming from Intel by the end of the year 2012 or beginning of 2013 and hopefully prices of the other Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge processors are expected to fall down. How much of is it true? 

I really would like all my questions to be answered and help me make a decision.  . Before you people ask me any question let me make certain things clear:

*I am currently having a Intel Pentium 4 computer running on an AGP graphics card  its from HP and i bought it in 2003 and Iam really impressed that its still running! I always go to outside game centers and pay for every hour and play and am really tired of it. So I want a really great upgrade.  Yes, I do wish to overclock when I heavily multi-task.So I heard that the FX-8150 set a record in Guinness World Record for overclocking to the maximum of like 8429MHz (AMD FX Zambezi a 8429 MHz, Guiness dei Primati - YouTube)  My budget is within 1.5 Lakhs only.*



*IF YOU PEOPLE HAVE BETTER CONFIGURATION FOR A BETTER OR SAME PRICE, PLEASE DO POST IT BELOW AND HELP ME OUT. I WANT TO USE THIS COMPUTER FOR ATLEAST NEXT 6-8 YEARS. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!   *


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ Welcome to TDF 

fill this up first :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2012)

^^ don't think he needs to fill up details. He has mentioned pretty much everything in his own language.

Everything is fine, only small changes needed.

Replace FX-8150 and Crosshair-V Formula with:

*Intel Core i7-2600K and Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe.* Intel i7-2600K is simply faster than FX-8150.

No need of Cooler Master Silent Pro 1200w PSU. Simply buy *Corsair AX850* and save money. Should be half the price.

For cabinet, better buy *Corsair 600T.*

For graphic card, look out for *custom cooler* versions of HD 7970 from Asus/MSI/Sapphire. Those will be better.

If only and only gaming is your priority, GTX 680 will be a 10% better choice than HD 7970. But otherwise, HD 7970 is more than 300% faster in compute.

1600Mhz RAM is good enough. Actually speaking, you should be looking at the latency CL7, CL8, CL9 etc. rather than simply megahertz. Lower latency is better.

Things like USB 3.0 Hub etc. are NOT needed.

--------------------

*Intel i7-2600K* @ 17.5K
*Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe* @ 21K
*Corsair 600T cabinet* @ 9K
*Corsair AX850* @ 10K
*Asus Xonar D2X* sound card @ 10K
*2*4GB Gskill RipjawsX 1600Mhz* @ 3K

Total = ~70K.

HD 7970 or GTX 680 @ 35K.

Total = ~105K.

Rest of the things = your choice


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 22, 2012)

my suggestions:

* consider the Asus Sabertooth Z77 mobo as you want a longer lasting build. I would also recommend getting Core i5-3550 for the native 1600Mhz RAM support.

* instead of splurging too much in a 1200W PSU and a Bluray writer, put the money on a good display. don't cheap out on the display in such a high budget config. get the Dell U2312H and opt for a bluray reader and a lesser wattage PSU as you are not going for SLI. 850W is more than sufficient even if you go for 2-way SLI. (seasonic X-850W)

* get a case with USB3.0 ports instead of wasting it on a sedna. put this money in a 8GBx2 kit RAM (gskill ripjaws F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL). more ram is important than more USB3.0 ports.  1600Mhz for RAM is ideal now. anything above is just going to shave a few seconds off benchmarks or a few fps gains. but you can trade those high speed, lesser latency for stability of 1600Mhz at 1.5v and tighter timings.

* this 1.5L build is screaming for an SSD  If I were you I would opt for a GTX670 and a 120GB SSD but that is me I don't know your plans 

Edit: even a bluray reader isn't necessary for a PC. I would chuck that also and get a normal DVD writer which you are going to use a grand total of 5~6 times in a year 

_


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 22, 2012)

Core i7-2600K @ 17.8K
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3 @ 16K
Gskill Ripjawsx 4x 4GB @ 6K
Asus DVD ROM @ 1.1K
SEAGATE 1 TB HDD @ 5K
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD @ 7.7K
Seasonic 850W SS850KM @ 10K
CORSAIR OBSIDIAN 800D @ 16K 
COOLER MASTER 212 @ 2.5K
RAZER DEATH ADDER + Razer Arctosa = 4.5K
Altec Lansing BXR1221 @ 1K
Samsung 22 LS22B370H 2ms @ 9K
Numeric 1 Kva ups @ 4K
ZOTAC GTX670 x 2 @ 54K
TOTAL 154K.


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 22, 2012)

Why such a small monitor man? Get a bigger one..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2012)

^^GTX670 x2 

Isn't it a wee too much for a 22" Screen?


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2012)

yea. Single GPU is fine.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 22, 2012)

@1.5 lakh budget, you shd look for a IPS panel Monitor.

Check out Dell U2312HM/U2412HM(SMC international) or Asus PA238Q (17.5k Deltapage)


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 22, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ don't think he needs to fill up details. He has mentioned pretty much everything in his own language.
> 
> Everything is fine, only small changes needed.
> 
> ...



Very good suggested config. Two suggestions what I would like to add is the change of suggested/self-suggested graphics card.
Get 2X Gigabyte or Sapphire HD7850 @32K instead of going for single HD7870.

And about sound card, Its best thing to avoid D2X. DUe to its design fault, the flopy power connector becomes loose after few months of uses. That's why production of D2X have been stopped long ago along with the selling of it. But in India, we still can get it.
My suggestion would be to use DX. Or, if OP wants then use STX with a daughter 5.1 card, like H2.


And, oh yes, @ico: where did you see 600T in India?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 22, 2012)

Get This
Samsung S27B750V @ 20K and get HD 7870 XFIRE .


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2012)

No SLI. No Crossfire. Single GPU always for me. Only because of peace of mind. Not all games scale properly and then there's microstuttering in multi-GPU.

Corsair 600T is there at PrimeABGB. 

@d6bmg: yea, Asus Xonar D2X can be avoided if the MOLEX connector gets loose.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 22, 2012)

Corsair 600t is not good case if you are not into modding. If you are looking for a mid tower go for the 500r, or if you need a full tower go for the CM Storm Trooper.
Very VFM full tower. 

All other suggestions are gud, but if you have such a nice budget get the fastest single gpu card now and cfx or sli it later.

Get a ivy bridge based i5 instead of SB i7s. 

You can also go for the glacialpower ax950aa for rs6.5k. It has a semi modular design and is a 80+ silver certified psu.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 22, 2012)

OP wants to do heavy video rendering and editing . So , I7 will be better than I5 .


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 22, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> OP wants to do heavy video rendering and editing . So , I7 will be better than I5 .


it will be only helpful if he goes for ZX79 with a quad channel ram. else not much gain. but that will overshoot the budget.


_


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 22, 2012)

^^
Firstly, It is X79 and not Z79, and secondly, i7 2600k will surely help in video rendering and editing.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 22, 2012)

for gpu, i think you should wait, because rumors are that GF's 28nm process is getting mature and thus AMD may release new revisions of hd7970 whose refrence clock can be 1100GHz (instead of 925MHz) that too at reduced voltage ~1.05V (instead of 1.2v) and thus will have better cooling and overclocking potential ultimately more performance.

and 4 piece of this ram 4GB 1600MHz CL7 @1.65v, slightly overvolted though


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 22, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^^
> Firstly, It is X79 and not Z79, and secondly, i7 2600k will surely help in video rendering and editing.


yup typo, it's the X79 

I said 'not much gain'. the benchmarks show there isn't a significant gain with i7 2700K compared to i5-3550.
Benchmark Results: Adobe CS 5.5 And Content Creation : Core i5-3570K, -3550, -3550S, And -3570T: Ivy Bridge Efficiency
Benchmark Results: Media Encoding : Core i5-3570K, -3550, -3550S, And -3570T: Ivy Bridge Efficiency



_


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't go for IVY. Buy 2600k put a H100 On it and OC that baby to 5Ghz.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 22, 2012)

An FX would do better in this environment...
Get an BIG A$$ SSD..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup you could get a 240GB SSD 
Here is My suggestion 
*tbreak.com/tech/files/test9.png
take any motherboard you  like


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 22, 2012)

Error404 said:


> *Asus MotherBoard - CROSSHAIR-V FORMULA [Rs.16,295]*
> Asus MotherBoard - CROSSHAIR-V FORMULA - www.deltapage.com
> 
> *AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX 8150 Processor [Rs.12,190]*
> ...


With an FX 8150 contrary to the popular belief u will be ok....
one question though...u sure u need an internal usb 3.0 hub and sound card?
use that money on SSD...

Now to answer ur question one by one..
1.FX 8150 would be ok with your work load.
2.600MHZ ram would be ok....although i would suggest Gskill Ripjaws X in place of vengeance as the 1600C9 sticks are downright piece of crap...
3.3NO i9 is coming out...
as an afterthought
i have an modified config for you:

FX 8150 AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX 8150 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com 12190
CH V Forumula Asus MotherBoard - CROSSHAIR-V FORMULA - www.deltapage.com 16295
Gskill 4GB*2 G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com 3590
HDD : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com 6875
SSD : Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (CSSD-F120GB3-BK) | Internal Hard Drive | Flipkart.com 7709
PSU : Corsair AX850 850 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com 10290 [out of stock in FK but should be available on the streets] 10500
GPU : Asus AMD/ATI HD 7970 3 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com 34185
Monitor LG 22" LED Monitor : E2260V - www.deltapage.com 8675
Win Seven : Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate [64 Bit / 32 Bit - Includes Both DVD] - Full Pack - www.deltapage.com 10750
Cabby : Theitdepot - Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case (CC-9011011-WW) 4595
Headset : Razer Carcharias Headset | Headset | Flipkart.com 4952

Total comes around 120316 barring sound card and internal usb hub.....
i think this would be a better config


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 22, 2012)

get a bigger monitor atleast a 24"


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 23, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Yup you could get a 240GB SSD



Would be better for OPs purpose, but, in India, getting a good price is the main point of concern.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 23, 2012)

a 140 would do fine...


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

Get coolermaster enforcer invest more on mobo and gpu


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jun 23, 2012)

As the OP has a good budget, then he must consider getting a Full- Tower case..
Such as the CM Storm Trooper, or the Corsair Obsidian 800D..
Considering the quality of Hardware and the space required, a full-tower cabby is the way to go..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 23, 2012)

@ OP 
What components have you decided ??


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 23, 2012)

future proof components are 
1. Cabinet
2. PSU

if you buy a quality products , these will last your life time


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

Seeing the first post , OP get a i7 2600k and a Z77 based configuration. Would be lot better than the current configuration.
ico already gave the perfect configuration 


> Intel i7-2600K @ 17.5K
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe @ 21K
> Corsair 600T cabinet @ 9K
> ...


----------



## Error404 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> @ OP
> What components have you decided ??



Hey, am kinda a newbie here..you people refer to me as "OP"  what does dat mean?

yeah, after all the research i have a rig set in my mind for now and then again, i want opinions from you guys.. 

*Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor*
Intel 3.4 GHz FCLGA1155 Core i5 3570K Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com

*Asus P8Z77-V PREMIUM*
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8Z77-V PREMIUM
Amazon.com: ASUS Premium Motherboard DDR3 1600 Intel - LGA 1155 Motherboard (P8Z77-V PREMIUM): Computers & Accessories

*Gskill 4 GB DDR3 1600MHz [x4 = 16GB]*
Gskill 4 GB DDR3 1600MHz F3-12800CL9S-4GBSR SNIPER Desktop Memory: Junglee.com

*Corsair Hydro Series H100*
Corsair Hydro Series H100 Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler (CWCH100): Junglee.com

*Asus Internal SATA Blu-ray Writer*
Asus Internal SATA Blu-ray Writer - BW-12B1ST - www.deltapage.com

*Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD SATA*
Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD SATA (2000 GB) 7200 RPM : ST2000DM001 - www.deltapage.com

*Corsair Professional Series Gold 850-Watt*
Corsair Professional Series Gold 850-Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified High-Performance Power Supply - CMPSU-850AX: Junglee.com

*Creative x-fi Titanium fatality champion Sound Card*
Creative x-fi Titanium fatality champion Sound Card: Junglee.com

*Asus NVIDIA GTX 680 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card*
Asus NVIDIA GTX 680 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

*Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-power 2.1 PC Speaker System*
Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 High-power 2.1 PC Speaker System: Junglee.com

*Dell 24 inch LED - U2412 Monitor*
Dell 24 inch LED - U2412 Monitor: Flipkart.com

Now again, before anyone asks me questions, let me make few things clear 

the motherboard which i mentioned above is not released in India yet, so am gonna ask my brother to buy it and come, so that 400$ is out of my budget  .. The reason i chose dat motherboard is because it has a thunderbolt port and in future thunderbolt devices are gonna be kick ass !! (well, it is fast as 10Gbps!!)..

secondly amd not sure to which cabinet shud i go for

*Thermaltake Level 10 GT Full Tower Cabinet*
Thermaltake Level 10 GT Full Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com

*OR*

*Corsair Obsidian Series CC800DW*
Corsair Obsidian Series CC800DW Black ATX Full Tower Computer Case: Junglee.com

Or is there any cabinets like this that you guys would recommend?..Can the H100 be mounted in the thermaltake level 10 GT?? (I dont think so even though..).. 

Also I want you guys to take a look at this: CM Storm  Products: Stryker

 I plan on overclocking the processor like 4.5 - 5 Ghz after 1 month of using my rig.. I know, i chose the ivy bridge even though it has heating issues because of its 28nm architecture,HD 4000 graphics and it doesnt have a heat spreader like the sandy bridge had..but hey, to me this is a huge upgrade from the Pentium 4 which i have..  ..

I saw the benchmarks of the Corsair H100 of cooling in high performance mode with the intel i7 3770k OCed @ 4.5 to 5 GHz and it kept the temperature below 60C in full load!!!!.. It even out performed the DH14, Hyper 212 Evo,silver arrow,zalman H20 920...so I thin the H100 will do just to the Ivy i5 OCed @ 4.5 - 5.0 GHz..

And in future i plan to SLi the GTX680.. and then use some XSPC water cooling kits for my RAM,Processor,Graphic Card...So I need a cabinet which is FUTUREPROOF and can satisfy my long term needs...If i get the thermal take, i can add the Bigwater 760 plus water cooling kit for the processor now, its as good as the H100..  

I also encode Anime series and movies in x264,mkv.. In short am an x264Encoder,Video Editor and do a lot of photoshop stuffs!!!...but pls dont forget that I'am a hardcore gamer also..  ..The reason why i went for nvidia graphic card is that I can overclock it in the future and do CUDA encoding!!! 

And I do need a blu-ray writer, i plan on buying blu-ray anime series and movies from amazon.com...

So everyone, pls clarify my questions and do comment on my rig setup if u have any improvisations!!!..


----------



## Error404 (Jun 25, 2012)

ico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pls take a look at my config to the reply i posted for Sainatarajan..


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ nice rig man. Go ahead with it. 

But I actually doubt whether you'll be using nVidia's video encoding when you've got Intel Quick Sync for H.264.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 25, 2012)

@Error404, why are you going for i5 3570k, you should go for i7 2600k.


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> @Error404, why are you going for i5 3570k, you should go for i7 2600k.


Actually I feel it is okay.

i5-3570K/Ivy Bridge has much faster Quick Sync. He can also go all the way to i7-3770K if he wants and put on a big cooler.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 25, 2012)

@ico, what do you think about his cabinet ? I think thermaltake would be killer


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 25, 2012)

grt the cm trooper or cm styker. both are actually the same case. will save you some bucks.  also if you are willing to spend 22k on the level 10 gt better get the CM Cosmos 2- the grand daddy of full tower cases . rest of the system is great.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

Buying from Junglee is a bad idea. I'm yet to see anyone buying from Junglee. And, remember that import fee + delivery fee is to be added with the prices.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 26, 2012)

CASE : CORSAIR 600T 
MOTHER BOARD : ASUS P8Z68-V PRO GEN3.
CPU : INTEL i7-2600K 3.4GHz 
RAM : CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8GB DDR3 
GRAPHIC CARD :Ati HD 7850
HARD DRIVE : 120GB SSD KINGSTON 1TB HDD SEAGATE SATAII.
POWER SUPPLY :Corsair 650W.
SCREEN : LCD 22" LG E2290V LED , SUPER SLIM , FULL HD.
DRIVER : LG DVDRW.
KEYBOARD MOUSE : WIRELESS LOGITECH MK260.
SPEAKERS : CREATIVE SBS-A60.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 26, 2012)

HD 7850 is a bad choice .


----------



## RON28 (Jun 26, 2012)

can i ask you all a question here?  do you all think a 1.5k rig will last till 8 years for gaming? i think after 3 years, market wil be flooded with intel i10 processor, and by then nvidia would probably release GTX 980 and AMD with HD 9790...right?  technology is changing at avery fast pace 

so i have a doubt  why don't OP gets 50k rig? he will play in ultra settings for 5 years 

you know desire never ends


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 26, 2012)

RON28 said:


> [...]so i have a doubt why don't OP gets 50k rig? he will play in ultra settings for 5 years[...]


where did you pull these numbers from ? OP wants a system to fulfil his needs/wants not your imagined ones.



RON28 said:


> [...]you know desire never ends


yes, but upto where one can go is relative and finally an individual prerogative.

don't fall into the trap of preaching relative austerity which leads to hypocrisy 


_


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

@ OP - if possible wait for the launch of HD7970 GE in here


----------



## Thunder Emperor (Jun 27, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify something which OP asked. *OP means Original Poster *. The one who starts the thread


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 28, 2012)

Error404 said:


> Or is there any cabinets like this that you guys would recommend?..



Have a look at this Buy NZXT Switch 810 Hybrid Full Tower Chassis in Mumbai India


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 28, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> Have a look at this Buy NZXT Switch 810 Hybrid Full Tower Chassis in Mumbai India



Bad choice IMO.
CM Storm Scout is better choice, and even HAF-X.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 29, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Bad choice IMO.
> CM Storm Scout is better choice, and even HAF-X.



You mean storm trooper right


----------



## techbulb (Jun 29, 2012)

I would have gone with storm stryker


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 29, 2012)

OP . Have you selected any config that we have suggested or Have you decided in any components???


----------



## Brazen (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you think Guys About NZXT Phantom. This cabby is having Killer looks as well as Sufficient space at around 6500INR 

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=112&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 30, 2012)

^ 
if you want to, go with a white phantom ftw


----------

